# A snowy 11/21 lfts



## garretj (Nov 15, 2012)

Wake up everyone and go fill your tags this morning. Barry county early bird.


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Getting ready to head out in Jackson county. Doe tags are all filled. Time for something with headgear. Snow predictions went from 2-4 inches up to 6-10 inches. Looks like it's gonna be coming down pretty hard. Hopefully Mr. Big comes out to play in the snow.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Having coffee. Just let the dog out and what a spectacular morning! It's gonna be beautiful! Waiting for son to show up and we're off. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Clear skies and 23* in Chippewa county. The trip to the outhouse was a cool one today. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Back in huron county. Hopefully this cold snap gets em moving. Good luck all!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Snowing in Jackson! Today should feel like an opening day. Good luck, shoot straight, be safe.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Safely landed. Temps upon arrival weren't too bad. 
Getting ready to make up for 4 days of travel. Only have a dusting of snow down here but it's a start. Temp is 32.


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Today is the day!!! Haven't seen a deer all week with almost 40 hours in the stand. Today I hope to fill my tag!! Let's do this!!! Be safe everyone and good luck!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Been up for a while, I guess it's the anticipation of the first tracking snow of the year. No wind and a light snow, it's a beautiful morning for a blood trail!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Lacing up the boots in Newaygo Co.!

Aim small and be safe. Good luck to all!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Getting ready in houghton county! Ready to watch it get light!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Heading out now in lake county no snow yet hopefully the deer are moving having seen much hopefully one slips up the freezer is greeting empty


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Walking out the door with the youngest kid. Good luck all!


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

I little snow in Washtenaw and they just cut the corn by my spot. Could be good.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Settled in saginaw county. No wind. Light snow. Should be a good morning. Good luck to all!


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

Ok - I'll contribute - heading out to my stand here pretty soon after one more coffee. Using my bow instead of the gun - don't feel like cleaning the water off my muzzy and I have a deer to process now in the cooler.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Already in place. Let's do this! Good luck guys!!


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Been sitting for 15 minutes. No wind or snow yet in northern Macomb county


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Back at it.
Last nights doe.


----------



## fishhunt (Jan 5, 2011)

Quiet no wind or snow in Hart


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

No snow or deer yet in Clare county.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

No deer here. We're gonna get up and still hunt soon.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

1 yearling doe so far. Beautiful morning!


----------



## Noodles77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Matt405, what area of Clinton county are you in?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Four more does jyst passed through. Sure is quiet


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I had a doe circle us and feed in the plot for 20 minutes. Another one blew a dozen times up wind of our location. Maybe we are not the only predators hunting my land today. No snow in this part of Chippewa county.


----------



## don'tgoenough (May 4, 2001)

1 yearling doe about 8:00. Saw 19 last night with one smaller 6/7 point. Thinking they must have crossed into neighboring section last night as it sounds like opening day all over. Eastern Gratiot county.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Dead here still.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Doe down! Shot her around 7:50. I took out both shoulders so it wasn't a difficult track but it was nice to have the snow.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

1 doe and no snow in kalkaska


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats Hub! some of us are still stuck at work so help us out with some snowy blood trail pics please


----------



## gilady (Nov 20, 2015)

Great job hubbhunter. Let's see a pic!! Still no movement over here in Perry.... Come on deer !!!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

gilady said:


> Great job hubbhunter. Let's see a pic!! Still no movement over here in Perry.... Come on deer !!!


I agree. Picture please!


----------



## MItransplant (May 6, 2014)

South of kalkaska. Only a few flakes so far. 2 does and a spike. First deer ive seen since monday. Hearing coyotes all around me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## garretj (Nov 15, 2012)

Barry county


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

garretj said:


> Barry county


Your gun is upside down


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

No deer yet. In the pop up with my son and the heater. Snowing pretty good in Cass Co. Hoping a doe or buck comes out so he can harvest a deer this year.


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

Good job hub. Lone doe at 8:20, 140 yds out. Beautiful here in state land swamp west of Chelsea.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

My






Dad got a nice one this morning!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Congrats to all that connected today!! Anyone have an updated snow total for Livingston county?


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


>


Pretty big head on her. Good size?


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

No luck this morning in Livingston county. Out in Leslie for an afternoon/evening sit. Hope they are on the move.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Heading back out in a few minutes.


----------



## proangler (Aug 22, 2011)

Last night I felt like a kid checking the Santa tracker on Christmas eve, as I was checking the snow radar and wind direction every 15 min.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

cscott711 said:


> Pretty big head on her. Good size?


Haven't put her on a scale but she's around average for this area. 110# give or take a few pounds.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

All settled in GT county. Snowing and calm. Good luck all!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sitting on the ground after freezing in the stand this morning. Getting snowballed on the head from collected snow. Finally am able to rock my snow camo!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Chevyguy28 said:


> View attachment 197021


Where are you hunting at with all that snow?


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

No deer yet. About 16 partridge tho. Gladwin County.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

No deer yet good coat of snow though.


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

They should be moving from right to left around 5:00 today.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunting a recently cut corn field with my son. I'm hoping he gets to "pop" one as he calls it. About 6" of snow on the ground


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Slow going in Leslie. Heard a few shots off in the distance. Hoping it picks up.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

About 8 in in liv co right now


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Live from the couch with some good football today. First day back in Oakland County and I realized I left my doe tag 7.5 hours north. I'll be out hunting tomorrow but would hate to track a bleeding deer in this 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Me and little flights home for the evening, I got the 1100 and he has the encore muzzy, got the heater fired up and we are cozy warm, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Magic hours have arrived!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Buck & Great Shot!! Congrats to the young man!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Another season is in the books for me! It was a great, and cold sit for me today. Snowfall was 2 inches give or take in Newaygo County. Heard around 20-25 shots, most of them before 9:30am or after 4:00pm. No deer sightings. I'm thankful for the buck I shot earlier this week, and for many other things, this site and the people on it among them.

Tonight I celebrated the end of the season with a dinner of venison strip steak with caramelized onions.

Congratulations to all who connected today and good luck to all for the remainder of the seasons that are left!


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Had a hang fire with the MZ tonite one a doe. Never had that happen before, deer was no worse for wear. Jumped 20ft looked behind herself for 10-15 seconds and trotted off.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Sat both morning and afternoon today. Not a single deer. Figured with the snow and cold they would have moved to feed.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> Are you going to be out tomorrow? I think I'm going to walk around in the morning to random spots and then sit in a swamp behind the cedars for the evening.
> 
> Also is Kern Road getting plowed? Would hate to get stuck just days before I get my winter tires lol.


I haven't decided if I am going out or not. Quite a few hunters out at BMS this morning, as usual during gun season but even bow is more crowded than in the past. Ran into one hunter this morning on foot near the cedars, quite a ways back off the trail. I imagine Kern Rd will get plowed but maybe not the lots.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

hockeyman474 said:


> Slow night tonight after seeing 20 this morning. Only saw 1 about 150 yards out running (doe) and about 25 partridge and a dozen turkeys. I was expecting more activity. I guess I hope tomorrow morning picks up and if I sit the same spot I saw the 20 does, a buck comes by!


If you want to get rid of those pesky grouse in December let me know


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I only saw one small doe this morning but had 10 doe come out tonight for the last 30 min of legal hrs. Got enough venison so in looking for horns now. Hopefully tomorrow will produce some antlers!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Not a single deer or even a track


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

No deer today between my dad and I in lake county. Maybe 2 in of snow. This is prolly the worst season we have ever had up here saw decent deer during bow but now can't even cut a track


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

skinl19 said:


> I haven't decided if I am going out or not. Quite a few hunters out at BMS this morning, as usual during gun season but even bow is more crowded than in the past. Ran into one hunter this morning on foot near the cedars, quite a ways back off the trail. I imagine Kern Rd will get plowed but maybe not the lots.


I always run into people at Bald Mountain but after the first few days of gun season it seems to die down quite a bit.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> My
> View attachment 197011
> Dad got a nice one this morning!



Is your dad Bob Garner? 

Congrats!!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

RMH said:


> I love strawberry yogurt granola bars...


You are like a one-man concession stand.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Pic from yesterday. Ready for action!


----------

